# Is she pregnant?



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have bred Anna many times. She was thinner back in the summer though I apparently didn't get a belly shot of her then. She almost seems to be showing to me now. What do you think? She could be due 1-29, 2-25, 3-22 or 4-15. See what I mean? So anyway, she so far isn't developing an udder. Contredanse who is due 1-28 is getting an udder. Potsie who's due 1-28 or 2-21 is also just starting to get an udder. So I don't know about Anna.

Little history on Anna. She kidded in 2003 with a single doeling, March I believe. In 2004 she must have kidded as she won Grand Champion Senior Doe in May or June. 2005 she aborted in the heat of July after being AI'd and drugged into heat. She wasn't bred in 2006 or reabsorbed due to a pack of dogs getting into the doe pasture at Buttin'Heads causing many of their does to start recycling and those who didn't just didn't get bred that year. 2007 she was bred to kid in May but didn't settle. They said they didn't work real hard to make sure they settled so many didn't. So anyway, with her already proven show win I'd LOVE to get her in milk again for showing not to mention I'd LOVE to have a daughter and/or son of hers. After Christmas passes I'll be taking her and Hali to the vet to get them checked. One to see if they are settled and two what can be done if they're not. Hali is a 4 year old open doe, never freshened. At least Anna has kidded before.










P.S. Faith who's beside Anna in the picture is nearly twice Anna's size. Faith is the largest doe we own aside from Civil and Anna is probably the smallest. She's a petite girl.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't tell from the "over head" view. I have a doe that is haveing some trouble settling. Hopefully Hollywood did the job this time!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's heavier than when she got here but you know how much good that is. I just really really really hope she is. I've tried palpating her by feeling around her belly but I'm no good at that so I'll let the vet do it. They can check her cervix and possibly ultrasound her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she settled too! She is a lovely doe. It does look like she could possibly be showing a bit. I think taking her to a vet would be a good thing. It would end the guesing game (until it looks like she is close to delivering!!)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, you know they could have had her on a 12 month lactation thru 2004. It's pretty hard to tell, though, I think she does look a bit heavier.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Isnt it maddning trying to figure some does out. From the picture the one on the right is a no brainer but the one on the left is alot like my crazy girl. Who knows.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

From what I've heard its extremely rare if not impossible to have a Nigerian on a year lacation especially when the show was in June '04 and she kidded in March '03 so it was 15 months. So I highly doubt she'd stayed in milk that long after having just a single. I did think abou that though. In 2005 when she aborted early she didn't come into milk enough to be shown so they dried her off. She aborted on day 115. 

Yes the wait is killing me!!! I do have lots of other girls getting close to kidding whom I'm much more confindent about. At least they haven't gone back in heat. hahaha The ones closest to being due are showing nicely though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, the picture above and Anna is the one on the right. Anna's a chocolate and cream buckskin.

First picture below she's the one on the left....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm...... She is looking a bit more rounded on the right, do you know is she a naturally big bellied doe at all? Do you think you could get pics of her back end for a pooch test?

I hope you can get kids out of her, she's nice


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

When she got here she was much thinner. Let me dig around again and see if I don't happen to have a picture of her from back then. 

I'll try to get a rear shot of her tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking that she looked larger on the right side too. She definatly could be bred.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I found an old video. Best I can do and I have no idea how to clip pictures out of videos.

Anyway, Anna was rough looking when she first got here coat wise. We got her late May and this was early June as Fuchsia was huge and hadn't kidded yet. Fuchsia kidded 6-23. Anyway, the goats turn right after going through the gate, you'll see Anna on the right start toward the fence and rub. That's all she was in it and if you pause it when you see her you'll see how she looks "open". After seeing this I feel even better about her possibly being pregnant...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

After seeing how she looked back then I would say she could very well be pregnant. What a cute video!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Chaos at feeding time, isn't it fun? 

She does have somewhat of a belly there, but just your normal belly you see on non pregnant does. she has grown quite a bit since then.

Poor Fuschia!! I never realized she was that big


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I absolutely love the video! I am not sure about your Anna though, but I hope she is for your sake, I would love to see her give you some offspring. So I am wishing you the best of luck with her!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that she is preggy, and Fuschia is HUGE. I didn't know you had pigs also, I heard them at the end of the video


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah she'd come into much nicer condition in a few weeks of being here. Maybe a month or so. But she didn't really get much bigger girth wise. She was healthy looking though. So in Sep after all of that we started breeding her. Its been rather recent that she started pudging up on the belly. 

Hahaha Yes I certainly have a herd of pigs here!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those _were_ pigs I heard, right?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha no "real" pigs, just caprine kind. haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!! It really sounded like pigs grunting at the end of the video...LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha My little porker goats. Haha

I posted some of Anna's rear end pictures in a new thread.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha! That is funny . That is a really cute video :lol:. And yeah they do kind of sound like pigs at the end.  haha!


----------

